# Buying a puppy vs adopting a rescue dog



## Maya's mum (Oct 20, 2008)

Always a difficult decision. Why did people decide to do what they did?

We were given my childhood dog as a puppy as they couldn't find an owner for her. She was half labrador half who-knows-what and she was truly wonderful.

I have just bought a puppy of my own. Sometimes I feel a bit guilty that I didn't adopt, but the reality is that she is a farm-bred pup and her dam's owners offered for the pup to stay on the farm while I'm at work since she's one of their pups. This enables me to have a dog (I would not consider leaving one alone in the flat all day). I also like the fact that I know the health both of the parents and of past litters.

For those who say - rescue only for ethical reasons, do you buy fair trade food and clothing? Do you only buy products (including dog food) that have not been tested on animals? What about other animals that die because there are too many - small animals, horses etc? Do you eat meat?

I don't think it's right that unwanted dogs are bred, but would prefer a neuter law for non-permit dogs/bitches rather than any other solution - and maybe a requirement that prospective owners attend a training course on how to bring up their pup before they acquire it.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Is this really question? It seems to me you are just trying to publicy justify your decision by making the rest of us feel bad. I'm not trying to be mean, but doing something that seems ethical or good doesn't get negated just because you can't carry that principle through in every aspect of your life. You do what you can with what you've got...or do your best, something along those lines.

Anyway....I got my dog at a shelter for a few reasons: I wasn't particularly sold on any one breed, I liked a lot of different breeds. I also didn't want to deal with puppy stages because I'm not a particularly experienced dog owner and I am also at school or work and couldn't come home every 3 hours to let a puppy out. I liked the idea that I was saving a life and when it comes down to it, a shelter dog is a good choice economically. For 125$ I got a dog that was vetted, neutered, had been treated with Frontline and heartworm meds up front, microchipped, etc. I also got a deal on some private training. So it just worked well for my situation. Down the line I may want to go the purebred route and get an Affenpinscher, but I'd need a lot more money saved up and a lot more time. Plus I'd have to find an ethical breeder because the bottom line is I could never support lining the pockets of a BYB.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

Maya's mum said:


> For those who say - rescue only for ethical reasons, do you buy fair trade food and clothing? Do you only buy products (including dog food) that have not been tested on animals? What about other animals that die because there are too many - small animals, horses etc? Do you eat meat?


I got my dog from a shelter. I decided to go that way because I have had good dogs that were rescues. IMO, there are enough dogs out there that need homes and they deserve a home just as much as a puppy from a breeder. It's personal choice.

Everything that I buy is NOT tested on animals!

What about other animals? I can't have a horse, I don't have a farm or ranch. I also cannot afford to have it boarded somewhere. If I could, I would! I have a cat that was a rescue... my hubby found her on the highway on the way home from work. She was maybe 2 months old. She is now 1.5 yrs. I also don't want or need any other critters right now.

Yes, I do eat meat. What has that got to do with anything?


----------



## Riley&MayMom (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok, I am probably going to step in "IT" big time here, but I am going to speak my mind.
When I went looking for my 2nd dog, I knew I wanted another Golden. I looked long and hard at the Golden rescues locally and all over the state. IMO they have gone too far with their requirements. We don't have a fenced in yard and most of them will not even take your application if you don't have one. Then you have the application process and interview. It isn't that I mind the scrutiny, I understand that there are alot of people out there that shouldn't own dogs, that is why there are so many dogs in the shelters, but I feel like they have made the adoption process so long and drawn out that it turns people off. It is almost like everyother process it starts out fine, but then goes to the extreme. Again, this is my opinion, but I am sure it will stir up some of you diehard rescue advocates.


----------



## Maya's mum (Oct 20, 2008)

I asked those questions because I'd already read the thread about the non-shedding dog, and the comments people put on there. I think it should be someone's own choice, and I financially support both animal and human charities which look after those who are abandoned. That again, is my choice to do what I want with the money I have.

The questions were curious, too. I wondered if people who would only consider adopting dogs are those with strong ethical views, if those who don't aren't, or if there isn't a difference. I'm happy with the decisions I have made - both in terms of my pup, and in the wider ethical scene. If I can, I buy products from companies that don't test, but I'm realistic, and that's not always possible. Same with fair trade. I do eat meat, but don't buy anything battery reared and always look for free-range, organically fed. I have no problem with killing for food, but want it to be done humanely. I personally have a problem with dogs such as bulldogs who struggle to breathe, or dachshunds who usually have back problems, and so would never buy a breed like that. But again, my choice.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Maya's mum said:


> The questions were curious, too. I wondered if people who would only consider adopting dogs are those with strong ethical views, if those who don't aren't, or if there isn't a difference.


There isn't a difference. Going the rescue route does not make you a better person and doesn't have much to do with one's ethics. I am very strong in my ethics, but I don't believe in forcing one method on another. Getting a dog is about finding the best option for your family - one that will hopefully make for a situation in which the dog will not ever have to be rehomed. Sometimes this means going to a breeder. As much as it's pushed as fact, rescuing/adoption/etc is not for everyone. No one should be made to feel guilty because they chose to go to a breeder, provided they did so responsibly. 

So when it really comes to it, I don't care which (responsible - as in no bybs) road a person chooses to take just so long as they are providing a good home for the animal they obtain. I volunteer/work at my local shelter and yet the only dog I've ever owned (and still own) is from a breeder. It doesn't mean I thought the shelter dogs less deserving - I simply chose to go a different way, one I knew at the time was more suited for my family.


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

My personal preference is to get mine from the animal shelter, because they will put them to sleep if they aren't adopted. Two of mine came from there, the third one I got because the owner didn't want her anymore. 

My daughter got a Yorkie from a breeder because that's what she had her heart set on.


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

There are so many dogs rotting in shelters..why add to them? Why support BYBs and Puppy mills? Why not save a dog?

They are pre-sputered, chipped, they have their shots AND chance are they are already HOUSE TRAINED.

Shelters have many puppies if that is what you want. I mean, unless you are showing your dog or going to improve the line, I see no reason to get a "pure-bred" puppy when you can find an equally wonderful (or better) dog at a shelter, and probably save a life.

Edit: I ALSO eat meat and do NOT see the reason for this question. Eating meat and choosing to adopt are not even related in the least.

It seems you are a troll and trying to stir something up here..


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

The {no kill} rescue from which I got Bailey pulls their animals from animal control in a part of the state with a very high euthanization rate (they drive the dogs up to and have adoption events in the city every other week). So many animals are euthanized that the rescue almost solely has puppies (some of whom are, I suspect, taken from their moms too soon because it's literally a choice of life and death -- I'm fairly confident that Bailey was under 8 weeks, though his vet records say differently). Anyway, I volunteered for the rescue, too, and it's heartbreaking; I can't imagine what it's like for the people who actually pull from animal control and have to "pick" which dogs live. This was just my experience and I'm sure people much more involved in rescue work, and there are many here, have had much closer experiences. 

Anyway, while Bailey probably would have been adopted anyway, adopting him made room for another dog the rescue otherwise couldn't have saved. It was a pretty direct correlation, rather than a philosophical debate.

In my case, though, I wasn't all that worried about dog breeds. I honestly have no clue what Bailey is, other than cute. It may be a matter of what you know, too, and my family had (and my brother now has) a goofy looking Heinz 57 dog who I absolutely adore (and who is phenomenally healthy), and we had a purebred rescue who was, well, not all that bright. So I guess I have a bias towards mutts. 

That being said, never say never. If I really, really wanted a specific breed that was prone to genetic problems or was systematically overbred in puppymills, I would consider going the breeder route. I don't judge people who do. {I *do* judge people who know about puppy mills but buy from pet stores anyway, but that's another thread!}


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Filnyyena said:


> Shelters have many puppies if that is what you want. I mean, unless you are showing your dog or going to improve the line, I see no reason to get a "pure-bred" puppy when you can find an equally wonderful (or better) dog at a shelter, and probably save a life.


This is kind of frustrating point of view. People get _so_ upset if there is even the slightest suggestion that shelter dogs are not as 'good' as pure breds, and yet I see no end to the reverse statement being made by those that rescued. No dog is 'better' then the next - if it fits for your family then great. That dog is the 'best' because it works for YOU. 

I'm not trying to trump all over your opinion either, you're more then welcome to it. I get rather sick though, of people trying to either make someone feel guilty OR as if they could have gotten a better deal (for lack of a better expression) by rescuing. 

It's just frustrating.


----------



## SpiritSong (May 24, 2008)

My parents owned three dogs when I was growing up, and they were all mutts. I have never felt the need to own a purebred dog, so when it was time to get a dog, there really was no decision to be made. We went to the SPCA and I adopted a half-starved stray and gave her a good home. If I was able to have a puppy, I would still go to the SPCA instead of a breeder. Not because I am morally superior; because I prefer mutts.


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

Dakota Spirit said:


> This is kind of frustrating point of view. People get _so_ upset if there is even the slightest suggestion that shelter dogs are not as 'good' as pure breds, and yet I see no end to the reverse statement being made by those that rescued. No dog is 'better' then the next - if it fits for your family then great. That dog is the 'best' because it works for YOU.
> 
> I'm not trying to trump all over your opinion either, you're more then welcome to it. I get rather sick though, of people trying to either make someone feel guilty OR as if they could have gotten a better deal (for lack of a better expression) by rescuing.
> 
> It's just frustrating.


I agree it is frustrating. And I also agree that no dog is better than the next. But I always just felt that shelter dogs (those who lived a tough life, abused, etc) appreciate you _saving_ them more than if you were to just get a puppy from a breeder..I have a pure-bred west highland terrier and two rescues..and so this opinion comes from a very (Breederist?) view..Granted, if I had a terrier that wasn't a little..brat..I would have a different view, no doubt.

Sorry if I came off as trying to make others guilty of their choice (re-reading, it did seem harsh-prone to those who do not adopt), but I just get so frustrated when I see SO many unwanted dogs that are just either going to rot in a cell or be PTS. And then people around me getting puppies from BYBers and Puppy Mills..and it makes me sick..

But you are right, no one dog is better than the other. Each takes training to overcome issues ANY dog (bred or adopted) may have.


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

Ideally everyone would adopt and there would be no unwanted pets. Realistically that may not be for everyone.

Despite being involved in rescue most of my life and having only rescued animals, I personally don't really care how one acquires their pet (as long as it's not a puppy mill). 

What matters to me is how they treat their pet, care for their pet, train their pet. What matters to me is that they educate themselves, make an informed decision and make a commitment to keeping that pet for life. What matters to me is that they make that pet a family member and don't abandon it or leave it tied up to a dog house somewhere or worse. 

It's our *commitment to the pets we get *that counts. And that is what will reduce the number of animals at the shelter.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I own all purebred dogs from breeders. We've had a mutt in the past too and he was wonderful. I'm up in the air about where my next dog will come from. I have some very specific needs and a breed picked out. It's a common enough breed though, and I have looked up rescues I might want to look into adopting from. However, I may still chose to go the reputable breeder route. This breed varies so much in temperament and drive (and off switches!), that I believe it may be best for both me, the future pup, and Summer to go through a reputable breeder that focuses on working their dogs. You *can* buy dogs from breeders and help out with unwanted animals too. We foster for a papillon rescue and I work in a shelter as well. I would much rather someone research a puppy and buy from a breeder and not dump the dog than rescuing a dog that doesn't fit in their life.


----------



## Toby4Life (Jun 2, 2008)

I think it should be up to each individual depending on the individual circumstances. If you can and want to adopt - great. If you have your heart set on a particular breed or need a dog for a particular purpose and go with a breeder - great. If you feel good about yourself for adopting - great. But this doesn't make you better (or have higher morals or ethics) than someone who didn't adopt. 

To each his own.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I purchased my two shelties from a breeder, and I would do it again...hopefully in a year or so. I wanted a specific breed...I did months of research and decided not only on a look I liked, but size, temperament and certain activities I wanted to do...and we wanted a puppy on top of that, so buying from a breeder was a good choice for us. I don't feel bad about it. I have a dog from a rescue also, wasn't looking for a puppy at that time and he caught my eye. I would go that route again too. It's about the right dog at the right time for me. I'll probably always have both dogs from breeders and rescues. My cats are both rehomes, and I don't have the facilities to keep any other larger or smaller animals right now.

As for the other questions, I eat meat and the only thing I worry about when I buy a product right now is price....quality is a distant second, and how it effects the rest of the world population, people and animal, isn't even a blip on my radar.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

The only place to get a quality Golden puppy is from a breeder so that's what I did. My next dog will likely be a Goldendoodle puppy and it will most likely come from a breeder for the same reason.

Simple fact is I chose my dog for purely selfish reasons. I waited 30 years to be in a position where I could responsibly own a dog (working from home) and I intend to have exactly the dog or dogs that I want.


----------



## woofy (Mar 22, 2008)

This is probably the weirdest topic for me. I have bought two of my min pins from breeders, and i rescued my husky from a highkill shelter and my third min pin was on her way to a shelter had i not gotten her from the owner first. There are TONS of purebred dogs in shelters too. TONS. And many rescues of just one breed. I have to agree with an above poster though the application and requirements to adopt from certain rescues is becoming harder and more expensive. I understand the rescue needs to survive on something and they put in alot of money on the dogs but the local shelter only cost about $75 and the dog or puppy has EVERYTHING, and the dogs arent sick maybe a few fleas and ticks but out of the dogs i see they are vet approved before adopted out. Most of my local rescues want $200 -$600 for a rescue dog. I think its a bit rediculous. Lets get real, if you shopping for a dog cuase youve finally decided on the breed of puppy you want, Its much more appealing for the average person to buy the health certified 4 month old puppy from a breeder with papers and see both parents and see temperent and pick everything out from color of the dog to size to anything, then going to a rescue they show you the 5 out 30 dogs that are compatible with you and they still investigate you tell you what makes you a good or bad owner and heres why, then charge you about the same as that cute pure breed puppy with all the bells and whistles. If you look on the websites for most rescues if u go down th list of the $250 adoption fee dogs, they will say no kids, no cats, no other dogs, on medication ect. Its a real turn off for most to adopt. Shelters will kill dogs regardless if they adopt out 3 a day, 20 will die that day. its an on going circle and you cant say that peopl buying dogs are supporting it becuase ive seen families who dont have money at the shelter becuase all they can afford is a the $75 adoption fee, tey go with 3 kids they pick out the muttiest most random breed tiny puppy just cuase its cute and tiny and guess what , yes they adopted and saved a life right?....when that dog turns 1 or 2 and they see what it turns into, a 80lb beast they had no intention on keeping, that dog will just end up back in the shelter at 2 years old and killed while the shelter gets in a whole new batch of puppies for another family to adopt as their only means to have a dog cuase its what they can afford. Its not the people buyign from breeders contributing to the shelter problems. Its just a problem that is, its ones fault. I dont care either way i would adopt from a shelter as easy as i would buy a $400 puppy but if i had the exact option on $300 rescue dog thats 2 years old with no knowing of its background, or already sick, and a $300 puppy from a breeder with papers and great health background and see both parents , i would buy the breeder puppy.


----------



## PatriciaLynn (Oct 20, 2008)

We got Champ from a breeder as a 13 week old puppy. We don't have a fenced yard so all of the rescues I talked to wouldn't consider us. I take Champ to doggy daycare every week day so he gets plenty of exercise and of course we walk and take outings to stores, etc., on weekend days. However, I honestly think I'm getting too old for the puppy stage. I'm only 47 so maybe it's just a "Boxer puppy stage" I'm getting too old for. :lol: Next time around, I'll find an older dog that needs to be rehomed. I probably won't be able to go through a rescue but maybe a private person instead.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Filnyyena said:


> I agree it is frustrating. And I also agree that no dog is better than the next. But I always just felt that shelter dogs (those who lived a tough life, abused, etc) appreciate you _saving_ them more than if you were to just get a puppy from a breeder..I have a pure-bred west highland terrier and two rescues..and so this opinion comes from a very (Breederist?) view..Granted, if I had a terrier that wasn't a little..brat..I would have a different view, no doubt.
> 
> Sorry if I came off as trying to make others guilty of their choice (re-reading, it did seem harsh-prone to those who do not adopt), but I just get so frustrated when I see SO many unwanted dogs that are just either going to rot in a cell or be PTS. And then people around me getting puppies from BYBers and Puppy Mills..and it makes me sick..
> 
> But you are right, no one dog is better than the other. Each takes training to overcome issues ANY dog (bred or adopted) may have.


Likewise, I'm sorry I took that a bit the wrong way. I agree that it gets tiring when those around you are continuously supporting bybs or puppymills - that is something I _don't_ agree with. When I talk about breeders, the only ones I'm really refering to are those that are responsible. Unfortunately, sometimes those can be few and far between. 

I will say though, that when working with the dogs at the shelter they surely do seem to 'appreciate' what you are doing. I think sometimes they are just grateful to finally have human interaction.


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Likewise, I'm sorry I took that a bit the wrong way. I agree that it gets tiring when those around you are continuously supporting bybs or puppymills - that is something I _don't_ agree with. When I talk about breeders, the only ones I'm really refering to are those that are responsible. Unfortunately, sometimes those can be few and far between.
> 
> I will say though, that when working with the dogs at the shelter they surely do seem to 'appreciate' what you are doing. I think sometimes they are just grateful to finally have human interaction.


Yeah, I get what you are saying. I understand about the breeders.

I just..I don't know. I don't like when people get a puppy from a breeder just because their kid wants a puppy. If you need a dog for a specific reason, or have done research into the breeds and you feel that it fits your quality/style of life..Then I have no problem with that. If you worked hard all your life and you want to treat yourself to a breed of your choice and make sure (as much as you can) that you are getting a healthy puppy, then you deserve it. By all means, get that dog, as long as it is from, as you say, a responsible breeder.

But those that just want to get a dog, with no research, just because they _can_..then that is when I go, Huh? Why not adopt? They have puppies too..and they cost a lot less (Shelters around here are around $100..or at least they were when I was looking around for a border colly or an aussy shepherd to adopt..and ended up with my shepherd mix Trek HAH ) Not to mention you NEVER know what you may find or who may steal your heart (Points to Trek )


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Filnyyena said:


> But those that just want to get a dog, with no research, just because they _can_..then that is when I go, Huh? Why not adopt? They have puppies too..and they cost a lot less (Shelters around here are around $100..or at least they were when I was looking around for a border colly or an aussy shepherd to adopt..and ended up with my shepherd mix Trek HAH ) Not to mention you NEVER know what you may find or who may steal your heart (Points to Trek )


Definitely. If someone doesn't know what they want (or sometimes even if they do) I always suggest shelter visits. Often if you don't find the right dog for you, then you at least get some idea as to WHAT would make the right dog. 

I don't mind when someone suggests shelters over breeders or the other way around. The only time I really get annoyed is when someone tries to act superior because of their choice. I think we are basically on the same page though, just different ways of explaining it


----------



## Maya's mum (Oct 20, 2008)

I would agree that if you just want any dog, a shelter is the place to go. 

For those who wondered about the eat meat question, an animal dies to feed you, dogs die for lack of homes. Chickens have great personalities and make good pets, pigs are highly intelligent and I could go on. To me there is little difference in them dying, it's the quality of life that matters. But then I have spent a lot of time with farm animals...


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

I think that buying a dog from a breeder (a good breeder, mind you... not a BYB) is alright... although I do prefer going to rescues. I'd never change my mind about my sheltie, Callie, who we bought from a breeder. But I do have two shelter dogs and I'm very happy with them both.

One thing that I've thought about often is the fact that if everyone boycotted dog breeders and decided to adopt from the shelters, hypothetically speaking, that we'd have the same thing on our hands with puppies that are bred by breeders. But, of course, that's not likely to happen... obviously. All dogs need homes, it's just the rescued dogs that have the harder time, in most cases.


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Definitely. If someone doesn't know what they want (or sometimes even if they do) I always suggest shelter visits. Often if you don't find the right dog for you, then you at least get some idea as to WHAT would make the right dog.
> 
> I don't mind when someone suggests shelters over breeders or the other way around. The only time I really get annoyed is when someone tries to act superior because of their choice. I think we are basically on the same page though, just different ways of explaining it


Haha yes. Like that saying about how one event may happen, but you can get a hundred different stories from a hundred different people with a hundred different vantage points


----------



## DogGoneGood (Jun 22, 2008)

I won't be getting another dog in 5 years or more (probably more), but the two dogs I have now are rescued.

I prefer rescuing because, unless I have a specific breed in mind, rescue just seems like the right choice to me. Even purebreds you can find in shelters, so really it would only be if I wanted to compete in sports under the CKC.

The next breed of dog I want to get is a Dutch Shepherd, and there are only a few breeders in Canada and the United States and I HIGHLY doubt there are any in shelters, so I will have to go the breeder route. If I'm going to get a purebred, I figure I better work it under CKC and get it titled. I would love to get some titles on my current dogs names but there's only so many sports that allow mutts to participate in, and only so many of those sports in my area. So if I get a purebred, I'd better damn well take advantage of it 

Yes, I eat meat. If I didn't eat meat I'd probably shrivel away and die because my diet consists mostly of meat! I DO feel bad about it, but I don't think I could try to be anything BUT a meat eater!

I try really hard not to buy products that have been tested on animals. It's usually one of the number one things I look for when buying a product.

I have my ethics about the humane treatment of animals and I try to stick by them the best of my ability. I may not be the number one animal advocate (I actually don't think I'd want to be, but that's a whole 'nother topic...), but I do what I can to the best of my ability and to me; this includes rescuing. I just don't see the point in buying from a breeder unless you have a specific purpose in mind for that dog (and need a registered purebred) or if the breed you are interested in is rare. Otherwise, why leave those poor pooches sititng behind bars, slowly fading away?


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

I have two dogs who we bought from a responsible breeder, and our rescued dog recently passed away. We have also had two dogs from rescue who had to be returned to the rescues. I would say our experience with rescues has pretty much been horrible. 

My experience with rescue has involved dogs that were poorly bred, had a lot of health problems, or had a lot of mental problems from their previous treatment at the hands of either cruel or ignorant owners. One of them was so badly abused and had such horrible aggression issues he ultimately had to be put to sleep after being returned to the rescue. He never should have been placed in a home, except now I realize the well meaning, though overworked, people at the rescue processed him through too quickly and placed him with us before they got wind of his true nature, unfortunately putting us and our existing pets in danger. The other dog had been ignored through his important socialization periods, and as a result didn't really care about interacting with or pleasing humans at all. In fact all he wanted was to jump the fence and run like the wind, something he did twice before we sent him back. That in addition to his chasing the cats and pouncing on Alki made him too much of a handful for us, especially since he didn't care if we liked what he did or not. One of the few dogs I've ever met who didn't care if you were happy or mad.

Before we bought Barclay we were looking for a rescue to adopt. Unfortunately our requirements that any dog we bring home be able to integrate into our family with cats, dogs, and livestock, was too much for most rescues to even want to deal with. One came right out and told me all of the dogs they had had serious behavioral problems and they didn't have time to deal with someone like me who had so many requirements. My requirements are simply to keep my existing (human and animal) family safe, and I was very up front with them about our expectations, and our previous experience with rescues. I think it's quite telling that she felt that way. All the same, I do think rescue is the right thing to do in some circumstances, but I just don't think it's for me. 

Our current dogs were purchased from a good breeder, from a loving home, with healthy parents, and have been properly socialized and loved their whole lives. Alki is 13 and never had any health problems until she had cancer last year. I hope Barclay does just as well.

Just for a moment I'd like to mention the myth of 'shelter dogs appreciate it more'. Well, any dog would appreciate being taken home after being in a cage, but otherwise, they don't know what's going on. They don't appreciate the details of what's happening, and they don't know they were saved from being put to sleep. None of the rescues we had 'appreciated' it, I'm not even sure what that's supposed to mean. They were dogs, they behaved like dogs.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I've gotten rescue and shelter dogs for practical, as well as moral, reasons.

They've already been house-trained. I can do my own temperament evaluation. They've been adults, so I know how big they're going to be.

And, while it may be my imagination, they seem to understand the concept of a second chance and they are grateful. 

The shelters seem to have an extensive selection and I can wander around and meet a lot of dogs.

Getting the dog I want and "need" is only half the formula. I like a dog who needs me. Then it becomes more of a partnership and less of a transaction.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

RonE, your post was SO well put. 

For me, all my dogs are rescues, past and present. When I was younger, we adopted dogs from the pound, or a rescue. I've never had a dog from a breeder. I don't have a problem with anyone going to a breeder, it's their owner personal choice, but I absolutely, positively, do not support BYB's or puppymills whatsoever.

As far as why I rescue as opposed to going to a breeder, is because the world is overpopulated enough with animals. My reasons are moral reasons. I can't see giving a breeder a ton of a money for a cute puppy, when a perfectly awesome dog is sitting in a shelter waiting for a home that may never come. I don't need an expensive puppy with papers from a breeder -- my dogs aren't show dogs, they aren't in competition. They're pets. And half of them are mutts with health issues. And I love them. 

Like RonE, I also notice that my rescues seem to know they were rescued. Callie (5) and Gracie (9) lived their entire lives in wirebottom cages, never coming out to play, never having toys, never getting a treat, never getting any loving attention. They simply existed in that cage to breed over and over again for a puppymill. Now they live in a home where they nap in the bed, they have more toys than a toystore, and treats and love are endless. Hugs and kisses are an hourly thing. And to me, I can just tell they appreciate it. Dogs are intelligent, and they have memories. And, in my opinion, Callie and Gracie realize that they are getting all these wonderful things that they never had before. They also seem to know that they aren't living in a rusted wire cage outside, but rather a fluffy bed inside with a loving family. Annie's story isn't much different, except she lived the same way for 8 years with a hoarder, not a breeder.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

The problem I have with people choosing to go through a breeder and not through a rescue or shelter is because of some of the lame-headed reasons they do it for.

I know someone who has a very high-energy breed (won't get too specific, you never know who's lurking) who bought the dog mainly because of its relative quietness and low-shed coat. Let me tell you.. this dog is nuts. He has definite agression issues, totally dominates almost everyone in the household and is in desparate need of a long walk. Their idea of walking him is taking him maybe 50 feet from their front door and back, claiming that his disobedience and tendency to lunge - hard - on the leash worries them.

So for all the times that someone says they did their homework on a breed and truly found that it is the right fit, that isn't always the case.

There are some people who are partial to a breed and can provide for that breed. There's nothing wrong with going to a breeder then. There are some instances where getting a dog from known lineage and background is more practical, more safe (kids/other animals in the house, perhaps). Then that's fine too.

But there are so many people who buy a dog from a breeder (or even worse, a pet store) "just because." Because it's cute, because it caught their eye, because their best friend has one and thinks they're wonderful - when, in reality, it is actually the WRONG fit for their situation.

So often purebred puppies are the choice when 2 or 3 year old dogs are the right answer.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I actually have had only bad experiences with buying from a breeder. This is probably because I don't think there are any truly GOOD breeders around here. Or at least I've never met any. Willow, my first dog, was from an accidental litter. Still purebred, because, well, because Labs are everywhere around here. I didn't know Lab pups are always available at the Humane Society, and I didn't know how to find a good breeder. She had every health and behavioral problem known to dog-kind. Except human aggression; she was always very good with people. 

And Moose is also from a very classic BYB ("we have 2 Rotts, one's a male, one's a female....hey, let's breed!"), although I didn't buy him. He is basically a good dog, and has no health problems, only some resource guarding issues. I do know that his mother was bred every year, and she didn't look so good. And, at the time I met him (not when Moose was a pup...a year or so later), his father had bad fly strike on his ears......I think that's a sure sign of an irresponsible owner. And the kennels were DIRTY. So still a bad breeder experience, even if a good dog was the result.

My rescue dog experiences have all been pretty good. Some of the dogs have had issues, but so have the breeder dogs I've known. And, if a dog is abused or neglected, it doesn't matter if it's the most responsibly bred dog in the world, or the least responsibly bred---an abused dog is going to have issues. And it's not his/her fault, and he/she should no be killed because of that. But of course not everyone is equipped to handle a formerly abused/neglected dog, so of course they shouldn't try it. But not all dogs in rescue have issues, some are as good as new. My grandpa got a purebred Miniature Schnauzer puppy from the city shelter. No issues, just a shaggy purebred puppy whose owners didn't take care of him.

Now, one of my mom's friends says she won't adopt from a rescue or shelter, because she "doesn't want to take on someone else's problem". This elitist attitude really annoys me. Never mind that her dog could just as well end up needing to be rescued.....what if she died? Same with all the dogs in rescue. Some are there because their owners died. A perfectly good dog, possibly even purebred, who just happened to meet with unfortunate circumstances. 

So there are good reasons for buying from a breeder, and there are bad reasons for buying from a breeder. And there are good reasons for adopting from a shelter/rescue, and there are bad reasons for adopting from a shelter/rescue. People need to do their research to make sure they're going about things for the right reasons.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

KaseyT said:


> The only place to get a quality Golden puppy is from a breeder so that's what I did. My next dog will likely be a Goldendoodle puppy and it will most likely come from a breeder for the same reason.
> 
> Simple fact is I chose my dog for purely selfish reasons. I waited 30 years to be in a position where I could responsibly own a dog (working from home) and I intend to have exactly the dog or dogs that I want.


The fact that you said the next dog you have will be a goldendoodle, pretty much tells me that you don't know a whole lot about finding QUALITY breeders in the first place. A quality breeder will not breed mutts, and that is exactly what a goldendoodle is. A goldendoodle is a golden retriever/poodle mix. A mutt. And the only place to get a quality golden puppy is not a breeder. I have no problem with good reputable breeders...but one who breeds mutts for money is not quality or reputable.

That being said, I have 3 dogs. 2 mutts, one purebred golden retriever. The mutts came from rescue, the golden came from my aunt, but she came from a so-so breeder to begin with. Did clearances but basically cut off contact once the money was handed over and they left. But I will never buy from a breeder simply because I have no need to. I do not want a CH. dog to show, I want a companion. But, again, I have no problem with reputable breeders who breed for the right reasons.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

Taz Monkey said:


> The fact that you said the next dog you have will be a goldendoodle, pretty much tells me that you don't know a whole lot about finding QUALITY breeders in the first place. A quality breeder will not breed mutts, and that is exactly what a goldendoodle is. A goldendoodle is a golden retriever/poodle mix. A mutt. And the only place to get a quality golden puppy is not a breeder. I have no problem with good reputable breeders...but one who breeds mutts for money is not quality or reputable.


Bullsh$t.

A Goldendoodle breeder that breads healthy, well tempered companion dogs is a 1000 times better then say a Pekingese breeder who breeds champion Pekes that can barely breath, and many other "reputable" breeders for that matter.


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

KaseyT said:


> Bullsh$t.
> 
> A Goldendoodle breeder that breads healthy, well tempered companion dogs is a 1000 times better then say a Pekingese breeder who breeds champion Pekes that can barely breath, and many other "reputable" breeders for that matter.


Actually, I agree in another way.

Breeds were created by joining together two (or more) healthy lines for certain attributes that were needed for a certain job.. Thus scent hounds (beagles for example) with their short legs, big noses, and "booming" voices..Malamutes for their thickness and density of fur to survive colder climates..The Basenji for their quiet nature, but their protectiveness and slowness to accepting strangers..

Breeds just didn't happen..dogs were bred together for certain attributes to bring out a certain trait that would make them more valuable in the required field.

If someone wants to breed two *healthy *dogs to produce a "goldendoodle", then so be it. I wouldn't call someone an irresponsible breeder for making a mix (so long as it is on *purpose* and done *correctly*)..


----------



## Maya's mum (Oct 20, 2008)

In terms of breeders - what do people see as quality? Round here, most registered dogs end up having something wrong with them 'cause they've been inbred too much (I'm in the UK), and you actually get a lower pet insurance premium for having a dog that isn't a purebred! 

My pup will be from a breed that isn't recognized by the kennel club (Jack Russell) but whose characteristics fit my lifestyle perfectly. I need a dog that can keep up with my horses on long rides, that will stay with me and not have excessive tendencies to chase the nearest rabbit yet will get rid of the rats near my horses' feed, that is small (I live in a flat - not that I'm there much except in the late evening), is intelligent and has a good temperament because I'd like to have a baby in a couple of years. I wanted one that had grown up on a farm so that it understood that chickens etc are to be left alone, so it had been taught to hunt by its mum, well socialized etc. I also wanted one from working stock. My pup's breeder likes his bitches to have one litter and chooses the stud carefully so he's as healthy and unrelated as possible. I've been able to see mum and dad, and they both have lovely temperaments and are good ratters. They are healthy, muscled and lean. The pups all sold two days after he advertised, and he checked out the homes they were going to. He doesn't breed often and cares about the pups. He always says that if someone can't have their pup anymore for whatever reason he'll have it back, and means it. Yet he is technically a byb - far more responsible than most breeders I see though.


----------



## bevgo (Jul 16, 2008)

I got my CC from a shelter. Every dog I have ever had was a mutt--LOL. I got her after spending nearly 2 years looking at different breeds and finally deciding that since I just wanted a pet why not another mutt. Finally we went to the shelter and luckly they had some darling puppies that had just been surrendered. As much as I wanted to just take her home that day, the puppies had not been vet checked and I was totally NOT prepared to care for a puppy that day. I had to wait a week for her. Since I had been told by the shelter she was a chow and knowing nothing about the breed--even though I felt sure she was a mix, I did some research and decided I could handle this. I got CC a week later and have been more than happy with her. She was only 5 weeks when we got her but only the puppies had been surrendered so I brought her home. This was a very personal choice. My sister has a PB schitzu that I dearly love and that was her choice. She will probably get a PB yorkie when her Bear dies--he is 16 I think--maybe older. Again that is her choice and I respect that choice. I just decided that I did not need a PB so why not go and rescue from a shelter. I think it is a very personal decision--some people want a PB for many reasons and some like me just don't care.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I've gotten mine from a breeder or bred them myself and will continue to do so. I have no interest in getting a shelter dog or rescuing at this point.

I do help out when able in rescue, though. And I love all the doggers of my breeds that come through. I've 'sprung dogs', transported dogs for rescue, etc. I just have no interest in adopting.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I think everything that has needed to be said has been, mostly through Filneyya, MyRescue, RonE and a couple others..... 
I know you all have your reasons, but to read posts that simply say "I have no interest in a rescue".... makes me very sad.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I haven't read the whole thread yet, but one of the many reasons I adopted from a rescue was because I didn't want a puppy. I wanted an adult dog who's adult personality was apparent, and who had full control of his bodily functions. I wanted to know the dog was ok with cats, indepenent enough to be left alone while we're at work, not going to destroy the house while I'm gone, and not going to be up all night crying.

Puppies are adorable, but I prefer adult dogs. 

And I won't lie. Adopting, especially a 'special needs' dog that others may have over-looked, does make me feel like I did something good.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Lorina said:


> And I won't lie. Adopting, especially a 'special needs' dog that others may have over-looked, does make me feel like I did something good.


Rightly so. Because you did! And there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

I "bought" Chloe from a breeder. I fell in love with Pugs years ago, and did my research. I had an elderly cat that I inherited from my parents, so I waited on getting a dog because I knew it would put too much stress on her. 

The shelters in my area rarely have dogs, let alone Pugs or _any_ small dogs. I tried to go through rescue and was denied by two because I had a then 8 year old child. Also, I own a home with a huge yard, but it is not fenced. And, I did have a cat at the time. I even stated I would adopt a dog with health issues, but they were very strict on the kids / fence issue. I also work full time, and am single which counted against me (stupid!). However, I have a flexible work schedule where I can work two days at home (I usually only do one) - I leave the house at 8:30 and am home by 2 or 3. I have a 17 year relationship with my vet, and they were a refrence for me. Still, I was denied. I can kind of understand but it was very frustrating!!!!

I found a good breeder, and waited 1.5 years for Chloe. She has a great temperment and I have a great relationship w/ the breeder. I am going to try again with a pug rescue, but not for a year or two. Chloe just turned one, so I need her to be a little more over the puppy stage!


----------



## chrisb (Jul 14, 2008)

Hmm well it honestly doesn't matter to me whether someone purchases their dog, gets it at a shelter, or rescues it from the side of the road. As long as they love the dog and treat it well. 

Before we got shelby we spent about 9 months researching dog breeds and trying to decide which would be right for us. Literally about 1 wk after we decided on a female Labrador retriever, my mom told us that someone she worked with was getting rid of a 1 year old female chocolate lab. The lady was getting a divorce and had to move into an apartment that didn't allow pets. We went over to her house, and met the owner and dog. And that's how we became Shelby's new owners. She was given to us, no money exchanged hands. We've had her for 4 years, and love her to pieces.

chris


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Filnyyena said:


> Actually, I agree in another way.
> 
> Breeds were created by joining together two (or more) healthy lines for certain attributes that were needed for a certain job.. Thus scent hounds (beagles for example) with their short legs, big noses, and "booming" voices..Malamutes for their thickness and density of fur to survive colder climates..The Basenji for their quiet nature, but their protectiveness and slowness to accepting strangers..
> 
> ...


 
Are there any doodle breeders that are trying to create a new breed? I've not researched designer dogs as I'm not interested in one and don't agree with the breeding of mixes for cash. 

Owning a made up breed (Doberman) I see your argument - but is there a standard? or they breeding to a type - will 2 doodles produce doodle pups that conform to a std? 

Breeding to create a new breed is alot different that breeding goldens and poodles together just to sell them as a designer dog

To answer the orginal question all my dogs are and have been rescues 
Older dogs fit into my lifestyle and I honestly don't think I have the patience for a puppy !


----------



## proudpugglemommy (Oct 25, 2008)

I got my dog from a friend of my boyfriend's... purely because he fell in love with him and had to have him. But I have a huge place in my heart for shelter dogs, and shelter volunteers!

I applaud anyone who takes the time to give a shelter dog a great forever home, and sometimes feel guilty that my baby didn't come from there.


----------



## Texas-Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

proudpugglemommy said:


> I got my dog from a friend of my boyfriend's... purely because he fell in love with him and had to have him. But I have a huge place in my heart for shelter dogs, and shelter volunteers!
> 
> I applaud anyone who takes the time to give a shelter dog a great forever home, and sometimes feel guilty that my baby didn't come from there.


Life is too short for guilt. Well, unless you are Catholic.


----------



## proudpugglemommy (Oct 25, 2008)

Haha, well then looks like i'm in the clear. 

We've tried to get more involved with the no-kill shelter in town. Riley definitely inspires us to do everything we can for less-fortunate dogs. I'd take them all home if it wasn't for my damn landlord! 

PS. Neela = gorgeous!


----------



## Texas-Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

The decision on how to acquire a dog is not even an issue. If you feel inspired to adopt through a rescue group or an animal shelter, so be it. If you buy a puppy from a breeder, so be it.

Maya's mum....you opened this can of worms on yourself. You do not have to justify to anyone your decision to buy a puppy. Are you feeling guilty? Get over it. But if you insist on feeling guilt, at least direct it something worthwhile....like global warming. Hopefully, you are happy with your decision as you are the one who lives with it.

When you get to be my age, you understand that you will not make everyone happy. YOU are the one who is responsible to ensure YOUR happiness. No one can do it for you.

And IF someone tries to guilt you into feeling bad about all of the homeless dogs waiting to be euthanized, ask them if they have adopted any homeless children lately. After all, there are thousands of human children who would love to be adopted. What?? They aren't willing to adopt human children in need of homes?? Council rests.


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

Texas-Girl said:


> And IF someone tries to guilt you into feeling bad about all of the homeless dogs waiting to be euthanized, ask them if they have adopted any homeless children lately. After all, there are thousands of human children who would love to be adopted. What?? They aren't willing to adopt human children in need of homes?? Council rests.


But I believe we are pretty good about not euthanizing homeless children


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

I agree with filnyyena -- there are plenty of starving children but they aren't sitting in cages being euthanized by humans everyday. Not to mention that the process to adopt a child is vastly different from adopting a dog, and so are the requirements. Plenty of people adopt dogs, but adopting a child is a totally different situation. Honestly, I can't even see how the two could be compared. The entire relavence of the two couldn't be further apart.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

The reason I go to a breeder (which doesn't always mean I paid for my dog or pup) is because I want to know that they'll have a good temperament correct to the breed of choice (temperament is very important to me), that they will be healthy (at least guaranteed so if something does happen the breeder is there to refund/replace, ect) also if there are any health problems I should watch out for too in the line, having the specific drive and personality I'm looking, there are many more reasons too. Basically having a pedigree to know what the dog genetically is can tell me about what that dog will likely be. 

As far as children vs dogs it is true kids are not being PTS, they are not kept in small runs, ect. However I could qualify for adopting a child easier then adopting a dog there are very few rescues who would approve me. With many rescues things like can DQ you like having intact dogs, or having multi dogs for certain breeds because they only want opposite sex in the home, or even having a certain # of dogs. I know this is true for other people to, that they could qualify for adopting a child but not a dog for even other reasons then what I have listed. Like those in college, those without a fence or type of fence required.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd love to adopt a kid, but it costs $20,000 for a baby, and I'm not equipped to deal with an emotionally damaged older child. Not to mention that the child will be with you for the rest of your life....sure, they grow up and (might) leave home, but you still have a child. Lots easier to adopt a dog  . Give 'em some chew toys and a backyard to run around in and it's all good....no college, weddings, or therapy to pay for  .


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

Willowy said:


> I'd love to adopt a kid, but it costs $20,000 for a baby, and I'm not equipped to deal with an emotionally damaged older child. Not to mention that the child will be with you for the rest of your life....sure, they grow up and (might) leave home, but you still have a child. Lots easier to adopt a dog  . *Give 'em some chew toys and a backyard to run around in and it's all good*....no college, weddings, or therapy to pay for  .


Oops! I guess I need to read a few more books on children then


----------

